# need help with pictures



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

I screwed up, did a water pipe re-route and didn't take pictures. The bank needs pics to process payment. The sheetrock's been patched textured and painted, so I'm screwed.

The pics need to show partial wall openings with copper pipes, and a manifold shot or 2 would be great too.

Thanks, hope you can help


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

1234mg said:


> I screwed up, did a water pipe re-route and didn't take pictures. The bank needs pics to process payment. The sheetrock's been patched textured and painted, so I'm screwed.
> 
> The pics need to show partial wall openings with copper pipes, and a manifold shot or 2 would be great too.
> 
> Thanks, hope you can help


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Somebody just got a new signature...

http://www.istockphoto.com/

Seriously try one of these it will only make a small hole...
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/micro-Explorer/EN/index.htm


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you do it under a permit? Sign off from the inspection should be proof enough it was done right.

If no permit, why not?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Short of tearing sheetrock back out I dont know. Hind sight is always 20/20


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

1234mg said:


> Hi all! I homeowner and I are colluding to commit insurance fraud. I need pics of some of your work to help dupe them.
> Thanks, hope you can help


 
We both know your original story is baloney. I'll speculate you installed pex to save the homeowner a buck and need photos of copper. 

Am I warm?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> We both know your original story is baloney. I'll speculate you installed pex to save the homeowner a buck and need photos of copper.
> 
> Am I warm?


Matt, you are laying the smack down. :bangin: Can't wait for the response, I agree, something smells like plastic.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a lot of time to think IND. Chillin in the airport. 

Any reasonably intelligent person knows that story is crapola...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> I have a lot of time to think IND. Chillin in the airport.
> 
> Any reasonably intelligent person knows that story is crapola...



Curious your report of TSA pat down technique.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Matt said:


> I have a lot of time to think IND. Chillin in the airport.
> 
> Any reasonably intelligent person knows that story is crapola...


How was the cavity search?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He is out of CA, no permit where it was required, it was illegally installed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TSA was the same for me. Empty pockets, computer in a seperate bin, and walk through the metal detector. 

My wife got tapped to walk through the scanner. I asked for a copy of the pic for later use. They pleasantly declined. 

I was ready too, I made a sheet lead booty for my junk.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sure I would get the full treatment allowed by law. I was leaving Kuwait, they said that I wasn't who I said I was. They ask my birth date, I told them and they said wrong answer.  They locked me in a room, and several military guy's came in and ask questions. They finally said " You go" I said " What is the frickin problem?" They just said "You go". I guess they thought I was CIA posing as a plumber.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I am sure I would get the full treatment allowed by law. I was leaving Kuwait, they said that I wasn't who I said I was. They ask my birth date, I told them and they said wrong answer.  They locked me in a room, and several military guy's came in and ask questions. They finally said " You go" I said " What is the frickin problem?" They just said "You go". I guess they thought I was CIA posing as a plumber.



Of course if you were that would be classified. :shutup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here 1234mg, don't say I never helped you, print out this picture, I'm sure the bank will approve of your work.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I found this one.



http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/7030d1282843669-hall-shame-0808060825.jpg


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1234mg said:


> ...I'm screwed...


Yep...follow Red's link to the see snake, but even then it's going to be an uphill climb.

Contribute photos to insurance fraud? I think not. :hang:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got a couple of good ones in my book you can use...

The ones on pages 77, 108 and 162 all might be candidates...


----------



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow Matt,
Takes a real tough guy to call someone a liar on a keyboard. I'm a new guy here, was originally impressed with the majority of conversations and support from the members. Too bad a moderator spoiled it. Typical Prima Donna Plumber. I've seen your kind my whole career.


----------



## 1234mg (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you to those who have tried to help


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

next time stick a 4" lead flashing down there.




Matt said:


> TSA was the same for me. Empty pockets, computer in a seperate bin, and walk through the metal detector.
> 
> My wife got tapped to walk through the scanner. I asked for a copy of the pic for later use. They pleasantly declined.
> 
> I was ready too, I made a sheet lead booty for my junk.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

You know damn well your an idiot. WTF calls it a "re-route"? You're a scab handyman who doesn't know shyit about shyit...obviously or you would have your OWN pictures and you would have pulled a permit......but you keep doing what you're doing. CA doesn't have enough losers in the trades. water re-route......moron. And I will say it to your face. I have a lot of anger to get rid of these days....




1234mg said:


> Wow Matt,
> Takes a real tough guy to call someone a liar on a keyboard. I'm a new guy here, was originally impressed with the majority of conversations and support from the members. Too bad a moderator spoiled it. Typical Prima Donna Plumber. I've seen your kind my whole career.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Re route makes me think of Re Run.

You know, from that TV show, Whats Happening.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ooooooooooohhhhh, wait till Mama gets home.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:yes:what happen to plumbers helping other plumbers:yes: sry i can't help you


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

here ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

1234mg said:


> I screwed up, did a water pipe re-route and didn't take pictures. The bank needs pics to process payment. The sheetrock's been patched textured and painted, so I'm screwed.
> 
> The pics need to show partial wall openings with copper pipes, and a manifold shot or 2 would be great too.
> 
> Thanks, hope you can help





1234mg said:


> Wow Matt,
> Takes a real tough guy to call someone a liar on a keyboard. I'm a new guy here, was originally impressed with the majority of conversations and support from the members. Too bad a moderator spoiled it. Typical Prima Donna Plumber. I've seen your kind my whole career.


If not a liar what do you call someone who passes off fraudulent photos?

Mark


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> If not a liar what do you call someone who passes off fraudulent photos?
> 
> Mark


Convict?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope this helps, looks like a reroute to me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1234mg said:


> ...was originally impressed with the majority of conversations and support from the members. Too bad a moderator spoiled it. Typical Prima Donna Plumber. I've seen your kind my whole career.


And we have seen *YOUR* kind. *YOU* said it *YOURSELF*, *YOU* screwed up. Not Matt, ND, Utah, Red, Colgar, Easttexas, or anyone else that may not give *YOU* what *YOU* want. OK, so some members gave *YOU* some grief, but the worst case scenario is that they responded poorly to *YOUR* screw up. So now we're going to have a "bash the mods" party because some guy didn't give *YOU *what *YOU *want and then had the colossal nerve to tell *YOU* that *YOU *were committing a felony? I think not.

*YOU* need to own up to this mistake to *YOUR* client and the bank. That act of personal responsibility (or the refusal to do it) will speak volumes. *YOU* are getting help. *YOU* are getting support. All we are doing is trying to keep *YOU* out of prison for committing fraud and from taking a few of *YOUR* hapless brethren with *YOU*. *YOU* don't need photos to get out of hot water...what *YOU* need is a reality check.

Have *YOU* noticed the common denominator yet?

Here's the bad news. Since you've only been in business for 4 years, this is probably not the last time you'll have your hiney in a ringer over a particular job. Hopefully you'll handle it different next time.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wondering. Some of you keyboard cowboys. how would a person go about making a "flying the bird" out of copper fittings? That would be a good pic for bank


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

mssp said:


> I was wondering. Some of you keyboard cowboys. how would a person go about making a "flying the bird" out of copper fittings? That would be a good pic for bank


It'd have to be minimum 1 1/4" for proper effect.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Ishmael said:


> It'd have to be minimum 1 1/4" for proper effect.


 ok so who can do this and I want to save for future use:furious::boxing::cursing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase flat thin sheets of copper, been wanting to try and and see what kind of artwork I can make. If I can make some great looking gas lamps, could be big bucks and I need a hobby, to cold to fish.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the roofing supply carries it. We were at an addition job, and the roofers were using some thin copper sheet for valleys and flashing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1234mg said:


> I screwed up, did a water pipe re-route and didn't take pictures. The bank needs pics to process payment. The sheetrock's been patched textured and painted, so I'm screwed.
> 
> The pics need to show partial wall openings with copper pipes, and a manifold shot or 2 would be great too.
> 
> Thanks, hope you can help


...And another thing...Miz Biz said shame on you.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hate to say it but looks like a "REreroute" if gonna get bank to pay. Next time keep it right huh??? My pop always said if you have to cheat find something else to do.


----------

